# O/O27 4'x4' layout ideas?



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I had to change my orignial 4x12 plan to a 4x4 and a 4x8. I've looked at Thor's site and he only has plans for 4x3 at most. Does anyone have plans for a straight up 4x4 in O or O27? I plan on using Thor's ideas but why no 4x4?

I know it's small, but I am planning a spcific diarama and I think O27 provides the right amount of curves and turns. All the HO size 4x4 I've sene are limited by the limited diamter of turn radius.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

If nothing floats the boat, start planning your ideas! This small space got me into N, but, still and mainly deal with HO and sometimes, my Marx 0-27. N scale maybe a answer. Just depends on you!


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I actually found a layout I liked that is an N scale layout page. 

http://www.smallnworking.co.uk/About---Commissions.html

It's the second image. I'm thinking of it in 4x4, o gauge. I really like the simplicity and want to focus more on the modeling for this project rather than just the train side (blasphemy!). I really love the ballast area and the stone walls around it. 

The N scale looks more and more interesting especially as I look at these small layouts. I really don't have much room and like the idea of focusing a lot of effort on detail into a small space rather than a large space, ala 4x8, that I don't really have. 

The problem I have with N scale is I like the smaller British engines rather than the large US ones and it can be difficult finding Graham Farsh and others in the states though I have seen some websites that do have them in the states. 

Hmmmm. We shall see what the future bring


----------

